# Happy Holidays from Honda



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

To My Honda Friends...a message from everyone here at American Honda:

As the end of 2016 approaches, we wanted to take this opportunity to wish you the best this holiday season. No matter how you and your family celebrate, we wanted to share the artwork from the Honda Children’s Holiday Card contest. The featured artwork is based on designs submitted by the children, grandchildren, nieces and nephews of Honda associates.

Happy Holidays | Honda


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year from your readers (other than Honda friends). You do a remarkable job helping Honda owners; my congratulations.


----------



## eatsnow (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you, Robert & American Honda! Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays!


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Merry Christmas, Robert!


----------



## Advocate (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you Robert and same to you. I pulled out my winter Honda hat and wearing it proud. Enjoy the holiday season.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Merry Christmas and have a great New Year!


----------



## str8shuutr45 (Nov 5, 2016)

Merry Christmas to you and yours Robert. I hope that 2017 is safe and prosperous for all. Still waiting for the first accumulating snowfall so that I can use my new HSS1332ATD


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you Robert for all of your help.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you and yours also.

- Joe


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks Robert.

Merry Christmas to all









.
.
.
.


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

Happy Holidays to you as well, and thank you for the great support!


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Merry Christmas, Robert!


Thanks for your excellent help throughout the year.




[email protected] said:


> To My Honda Friends...a message from everyone here at American Honda:
> 
> As the end of 2016 approaches, we wanted to take this opportunity to wish you the best this holiday season. No matter how you and your family celebrate, we wanted to share the artwork from the Honda Children’s Holiday Card contest. The featured artwork is based on designs submitted by the children, grandchildren, nieces and nephews of Honda associates.
> 
> Happy Holidays | Honda


----------



## Kjf71 (Dec 11, 2016)

Merry Christmas 


Now just waiting on snow to try out new toy .


----------



## seba1865 (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy New Year !


----------

